# Portable car covers to be used for a room????



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Im curious as to how many of you have ever purchased one of these to be used for a haunt room.http://www.acecanopy.com/carcanopy.html and if so what have you purchased. Is it strong, easy to put together and worth the money spent. Im looking to maybe buying something like this to redo my dot room. But I want one that possibly someone has used before and can tell me something more about them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Micheal (Monster Maze) did this a few years ago.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

did he use several or what???? Im looking to purchase one if folks say they are pretty cool to use.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Wormy, I use the 10x10 easy up tents/tarps as "rooms" on my haunt because they are easy to store for off season and great for bbq's! I was looking at one of the ones you were talking about just today at Costco and wanted to pick it up to use for either a dot room or for an entrance tunnel to the back yard.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

exactly. I would like to redo my dot room and use one of these things. A nice sturdy one that i can put together but will not be that easy to be taken by the wind. I want it covered with the nice canopy top cover that keep rain out too. I like my pvc dot room but these things are bigger and would be so coolo to make one longer or wider. Im going to order some 3d glasses and add to my dot room this year so thats my goal. It will be bigger and better.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Wormy, I've been thinking about these also. You could probably get them cheaper though. I just convinced my wife that we need 2 of them for my daughter's confirmation party. 12' x 20' for $59 each after rebates at pep boys. That's without the sides though, just the canopy. They are made pretty well from what I've seen. They are meant to be out in the weather and use heavy duty auger type anchors that you screw down into the ground. Once these are screwed into the lawn, they are nearly impossible to pull out. I don't think the side skirts are too much $, I'll let you know, I'm going later. Or just use tarps for the sides.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

Wormy, I have one that I use over a parking pad on my side yard. Seems to work well holds up to weather (except high winds). Clearly would have helped those that it snowed upon last year the day before halloween. I was thinking about making a vortex tunnel in it, but other plans has put that on hold. GDG


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey wormy, I'll vouch for 'em! I bought a few of the 10x20 at pep boys, and added some this last year from menards....sorry, but I don't know the mfg. The pep boys version seems to be a bit sturdier in the pole thickness, but I don't know if that is just because we bought the others several years later. If they are ankered down, they work very well in the wind and weather. Once you know how to put them together, it goes pretty easy. I have a ton of storage space, so have taped all the 2 part beams and legs together, and then labeled them. Set up is a cynch!

We divide them into rooms and mazes with partition walls, and black plastic the entire inside and roof....they stay pretty dark, even in daytime.
This is a crappy top view of how we used six of them last year.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/Nightmare%202006/halloween2006110.jpg


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought two of these a couple of years ago. You HAVE to anchor them down, not just set up the poles. They are NOT as easy to set up as a 'pop up' tent, but, with practice, you get the hang of it. 

For some reason, the link you gave won't work for me. So I don't know how those particular ones come together, but mine have a LOT of pieces. They are made to be put up and left up, not taken down after halloween season is over. I run a rope through the corners and then tie the canopy around the poles. 

Good luck, I hope one works out for you.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...ina 2005 _1/?action=view&current=DSC00091.jpg

this is the one I baught before but after Halloween I had it sitting still in the yard and the winds took it up beside a tree LOL. But now i want to go the other route and purchase the better portable car canopy or what ever they are called. Slimy it sounds like you baught what Im talking about if it had several pieces to it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We have one that we bought at BJ's it spent 2 years over a project car and is still in great shape even though its currently packed up. A good freind of our has had his up for five years and its in great shape. he drove rebar into the driveway and secured it with heavy guage wire.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Wormy, just bought one @ pep boys. $79 with a $20 rebate= $59! I also bought an extension kit which either closes off the sides or extends the roof out 7' on each side. The brand is Shelterlogic and they make different sizes and basically 2 grades. The one that I bought is "regular", 3 legs on each side, 1 3/8" diameter. The heavy duty has 4 legs up each side and 2" legs. The extension kit was $79. My plan is to eventually have 2 or 3 of these hooked up together for a walk thru. I don't think that they will be too hard to put together, they have to be better than the $30 canopy we bought years ago that was made of 1/2" pipe, about 300 pieces! Usually with this sort of stuff, the easiest way is to sort the pieces by number, then assemble all similar pieces, in this case the legs, and put them aside. This gives you alot less to look at and be confused by! 
I used to have a party rental business, and when building the tents, you build the top first on the ground and then lift one side at a time and insert the legs. It's not that bad, but two people definitely work better than one, a third would make it even easier.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I will for sure be getting something new this year for my dot room. http://ghostsofhalloween.com/haunts/2006/ if you go here and look at Adams dot room. Ok he is the guy who I emailed so many times before i actually made mine. But he has one of these canopie thingys. Look in the 2004 haunt section on his site and scroll down through the pics. You will see down on the right set of pics after you scroll down some you will see the one he has. Ive sent him an email but havent heard from him yet. Now is that store baught or something he made. ????


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

wormyt said:


> Thanks for all the input. I will for sure be getting something new this year for my dot room. http://ghostsofhalloween.com/haunts/2006/ if you go here and look at Adams dot room. Ok he is the guy who I emailed so many times before i actually made mine. But he has one of these canopie thingys. Look in the 2004 haunt section on his site and scroll down through the pics. You will see down on the right set of pics after you scroll down some you will see the one he has. Ive sent him an email but havent heard from him yet. Now is that store baught or something he made. ????


the one with the black cover and silver poles? definitely a purchased item, and very industrial looking. I have seen those, but don't know where they come from....mucho sturdy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah Wormyt 
those are great for an extra room ..
I have a 10x20 enclosed We use and I can take off panels that I don't need up also. Also has Tie downs
We had 60 mph winds one yr and it stood with no prob.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I did it. I went to Lowes today and purchased one. Looks like it will be easy to put together . Everything just slides together. i will need a helper to lift the top part to stand it all up. I even baught some black plastic in a roll also today. Its a 10 by 20 canopy. Here it is............
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/New purchase for 2007 Halloween/


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool, Wormy...you won't be sorry! that will really help your haunt!

Just be warned:xbones: 

OWNING A CANOPY IS EXACTLY LIKE OWNING A PICKUP TRUCK!!! Once the word gets out, everyone and their brother will want to borrow it! Just do what I do.....collect a rental fee to pay for more props!:ninja:


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

hey wormy... can i borrow your canopy next Oct 15 thru Sept 2?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Im so excited now. The poles are all powder white so i will spray paint black. I will have to paint more dot room sheets but thats cool. I will order 50 3d glasses on Monday so will have that covered also. This canopy looks like its one sturdy thing. I mean once put together and all. I will anchor it down good . Its 10 by 20 and my dot room now is 10 by 10 so i could actually divide it into two rooms if I wanted to. Ok Im excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO you cant barrow it then but you are MORE than welcome to come help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I will set this thing up in the next few weeks to actually see the size and see how many more sheets Im gonna have to paint. I have mask for this room to add this year also. Sooooooooo Im excited LOL.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Wormy,
How much did Lowe have them for, before I open mine.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi BudMan it was 184.oo and it looks like its gonna be very sturdy. 10 by 20 and its got 2 inch poles for legs.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

wormy, maybe instead of a long dot room you could make 2 rooms and make one a strobe or a vortex and the other dot? OR 1/4 lenght room strobe (to freak your eyes out then to a dot room for 1/2 lentht room for dot and then the last 1/4 a room with 3 or more Police Beacon lamps in smoke? would this be cool? what if the first 1/4 room you had to walk thru smoke and derby lights? Depending on how many legs you have on each side, maybe it is easy to divide into Thirds.. first 1/3 strobe and then 2/3 dot?
Just an idea that maybe you dont need JUST dot room but make dot room plus....


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Gracedigger you are exactly on my track. My dot room is now 10 by 10 with a five foot walk way entrance. Soooooooooo thats my plan now to divide the long 20 foot canopy thingy into at least two rooms. One being my dot room and the other....Im not sure yet. Id love to see a spiral room. Paint spirals on the walls or do a black n white room of some shape.I cant wait to get this room put up to see exactly how big its gonna be. Soon I will spray paint all the parts black, and hang my dot room just to see how its gonna work in this new thingy. Im excited to be able to finally add onto mine now as my kids have bugged me for the last two years LOL. So 2007 its my time to add on heheheheheh now just what will i come up with???????????????


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey Wormyt, I buy from these guys http://www.topcanopy.com/ because you can but individual peices even small orders and then you buy your own pipe to make custom sized room's and hallway's and even add to them as you needs change. They also offer different pipe sizes for support. Hope this helps.


----------

